# Toro 38584 Power Clear 221QE 21" 141cc 2-Cycle Single Stage



## hakaplan (Jan 29, 2016)

Engine is 2-cycle Briggs and Stratton 084233-0199-E8
This never worked properly, but was not returnable by the time I first tried it. (I had previously owned a single stage SImplicity with a Tecumseh HSK-850 which was a dream, so I know how to care for a 2-cycle snowblower). Main problem is failing after warm, perhaps 10 minutes. Early on it would just hint at stalling out, but after years it would just shut off. Only way to restart is with electric start and only works sometimes. Long story short, I ended up replacing every operational part except the engine itself (carb, carb/engine seals, coil, fuel line and filter, spark plug) with little improvement. The only reason I struggled to keep this machine is that I love the EZ chute and actually prefer 2-cycle. To me oil/gas mixing is less hassle than changing oil. 

My theory is that it must be a defect in the engine that expands/alters with heat. Is that a possible scenario? Thanks for your opinions.


----------

